# Estação Meteorológica Automática da Ajuda, Lisboa [IM] (03/12/2012)



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2012 às 21:08)

No dia 3 deste mês tive finalmente disponibilidade para ir fotografar a estação meteorológica automática da Ajuda, sob a tutela do IM, no interior do Instituto Superior de Agronomia, sendo que o stormy não dispensou acompanhar-me nesta excelente visita.

Uma estação que me surpreendeu muito pela positiva, quer pela sua instalação, quer pela sua qualidade e estado de conservação e nível de equipamento, muito bem equipada a nível de sensores, com termómetros de relva, termómetros de profundidade, abrigo de Stevenson, piranómetro, heliógrafo, udógrafos, para além do pluviómetro automático, anemómetro a 2 m, para além do anemómetro padrão a 10 m e tinas de evaporação para cálculo da evapotranspiração.


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2012 às 22:01)

Em bom estado, bem conservada e boa localização.

Muito bom.


----------



## CptRena (8 Dez 2012 às 01:07)

Parece a da Universidade de Aveiro, embora a estação clássica desta já tenha sido desactivada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2012 às 01:37)

CptRena disse:


> Parece a da Universidade de Aveiro, embora a estação clássica desta já tenha sido desactivada.



Em relação à de Aveiro há este tópico, que abri há quase 4 anos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...orologica-de-aveiro-im-25-02-2009-a-3176.html

Apesar de as minhas fotos já terem expirado no servidor, existem outras de outros colegas no mesmo tópico.


----------



## CptRena (8 Dez 2012 às 11:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Em relação à de Aveiro há este tópico, que abri há quase 4 anos.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...orologica-de-aveiro-im-25-02-2009-a-3176.html
> 
> Apesar de as minhas fotos já terem expirado no servidor, existem outras de outros colegas no mesmo tópico.



Muito obrigado pelo link.  Desconhecia o tópico; agora já lhe passei os olhos. É pena que tenhas perdido as fotos do servidor. É o mal dos serviços que se dizem gratuítos e depois nos deixam mal.


----------

